# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Σταντ δέντρο !!!

## humangee

[/IMG]

----------


## vagelis76

> Πολυ ωραιο,Βαγγελη!!Το δικο μου,ειναι καινουριο ακομα κ αδειο,αλλα θα το εμπλουτισω συντομα!!
> Θα στειλω φωτος!!


Εσένα βρε δεν είναι σταντ....είναι δέντρο ολόκληρο,το μισό δωμάτιο πρέπει να σου τρώει!!!!!!!θα το χαρούν πολύ,αν το εμπλουτίσεις και με πολλές δραστηριότητες επάνω...δε θα κουνάνε από εκεί Μαρία.
Περιμένουμε νέες φώτο!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> [/IMG]


Όπως είπε και ο φίλος μου ο Βαγγέλης αυτό δεν είναι σταντ είναι χολιγουντιανή υπερπαραγωγή.Σούπερ μου αρέσει.Μπράβο σου . :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## humangee

1 δωρο για το τελευταιο αυγουλακι μου..Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα,να βγει και να το χαρει!!(λιγο αφηρημενο αλλα εκανα οτι μπορουσα)..


By humangee at 2011-02-11


By humangee at 2011-02-11

----------


## tsouk

Xaxaxax πολύ ωραίο μαρία έχεις κρυφό ταλέντο

----------


## eva_jovi

Φοβερό και το σταντ και τα πουλιά σκέτη γλύκα!

----------

